# Ghost in Technopark? A Real life experience



## devilinearth (Jan 1, 2009)

Kerala-Karyavattom Campus, Trivandrum -Hymavathi Bhavan, near Hymavathi pond.
*wikimapia.org/1333167/Hymavathi-Pond



This is an experience of a Technopark employee who passed through the Technopark back gate road ( University campus road).
 She explained her strange experience; this is what she had to say to technoparktoday.
 “I work for a private firm in Technopark. Due to some work yesterday, I was held back and my return home was delayed.

Around 9:30pm, I started from office on my scooter and passed through the back entrance road (Karyavatom - Thripadapuram road). I chose this road b’cos it was recently tarred and was a better and smoother road and I was afraid of taking the Kazhakootam road due to fear of hooligan activities that had occured recently.
 As soon as I passed out of the back entrance, a jeep hurried towards me from the opposite side and applied brakes suddenly. Luckily I could maintain my balance and was not thrown out from my scooty.
 When I crossed the first hump on the road, the current went out and it was completely dark. There were no lights from the nearby houses and the silence coupled with the cloudy atmosphere added to the fiery night. The little light in my scooty helped me propel to my target. I accelerated my vehicle. Suddenly I noticed something moving in front of me some few meters away, somewhere near to the right turn in the road. I applied the brakes of my vehicle as it turned out to be a completely strange thing. It had the height of 2 persons mounted on each other and was fatter than a normal person. A dark blanket covered the whole ‘thing’ and it was moving (floating) towards the University road. As soon as the thing went out of sight, I rushed away on my vehicle with little life in my body.
 Later i explained this shocking story to family, but they wouldn’t believe..”
 What do you think? While we still argue that this is the 21st century, the digital world, can we neglect such real life incidents and experiences of many folks? This is not the first time we have heard about such experiences at the Technopark back gate. As many people say, Karyavattom Campus road is a haunted place, that area is said to be a sensitive place, as described in history.
 Read the Malayala Manorama’s Special article about the Ghosts in Karyavattom campus
 *www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bin/MMO...Astrology&tabId=7&contentId=4231448&BV_ID.com
*Haunted Place ???? *
 *blog.technoparktoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/night-300x225.jpg*blog.technoparktoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/haunted11-300x224.jpg
*The photo of haunted place near technopark, Night(L) and Day(R)*
 Update on oct-12-2008
 The Hymavathi pond is considered as one of the haunted places in Karyavattom campus. after this report an expert group, experienced in tracing out and researching in haunting and haunted places made a detailed study, and here is the report:
 We had a detailed coverage of that area for our Google Maps and few other applications.
What we found was the pond was thickly surrounded by bushes and trees except at one place.
 No one felt any presence of paranormal activities, variation in energy levels or vibrations.
 Also our cameras, sound detectors, magnetometers failed to detect any kind of unusual activates in most of the areas.
 Well except the magnetometer shows quite strange readings at a particular area located just by the side of the pond, the Hymavathi Pump house, and an abundant settlement about 100 m behind the aquatic house.The white lines represent the path we took ( courtesy: Jomy )


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 1, 2009)

So???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/4.png


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2009)

those pics say nothing...lol
A person knocked down will see things...


----------



## windchimes (Jan 1, 2009)

Why the poster's name is "devilinearth "? selfpromotion..??


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 2, 2009)

But such numerous incidents have happened in Kerala before. Especially blackmagic.


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2009)

^^
Translation from Chinese:



这是新加的空白文章1，可以在ubb可视化编辑器中，添加和修改文章内容。


> This is a new, blank article 1, can ubb visual editor, add and modify the contents of the article.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 5, 2009)

^^ab kya chinese bhi aa gaye is forum main :


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Jan 5, 2009)

Chinese spam reported!

Back on topic:
Just tell me one thing, why can't a strong fat man wear a blanket and lift his kid up to his shoulders, making him sit there, and move to the university road in the nighttime??? Personally, I'd love to visit that haunted place once! I like ghost adventures, I sometimes surprise myself by not getting scared while everyone else is runnning away!


----------



## devilinearth (Jan 5, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_reportedly_haunted_locations

Check India ,Kerala

I dont know much about this news,I just found it on a news website.


----------



## poolsharktom (Feb 11, 2009)

You can read the original story here.. 
*www.technoparktoday.com/2008/08/ghost-in-technopark-a-real-life-experience-by-technopark-employee/

They updated all the route maps and the comments from the readers says it may be a real.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 11, 2009)

may be the Employee is really "drunked" or poured the liquor in to camera ...


see the photo the road ends last on the turning in the day , the night photo is close up of the turning 

this is really fake ....

i truly believe that only ghost in the town is my girl friend !!!!


----------



## Coool (Feb 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i truly believe that only ghost in the town is my girl friend !!!!


----------



## krates (Feb 11, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> i truly believe that only ghost in the town is my girl friend !!!!


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

@damngoodman

ROFLMAO.

I really know what you mean.


----------



## m-jeri (Feb 12, 2009)

errr....

I work in Technopark....

I pass though the exact spot EVERY NIGHT......

The very same spot....... no such things....


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

^^Why not make some money out of it then ? Just picture some videos with a friend disguised as ghost and attacking you. Sell it to media showing how you were spared.

And then lure the bunch of god believers into that you have well wishes of souls and can help them unless they pay some prasaad (any article of resale value + cash is also welcomed)

It's a goddamn fortune dude ! Why not make something out of it ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 12, 2009)

Say what any one say ?? whose girl friend is truly not a ghost ??

is there any one afraid of girlfriends ?? i truly afraid 


any one ???


----------



## din (Feb 12, 2009)

I read the story in the link (Manorama)

One question though.

When they killed Hymavathi's lover, he was using Firefox ? Reason is, my Firefox crashed three times while reading that story !! Any others reading the manorama story had similar experience ?

LOL, was kidding, Manorama is always like that !


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 12, 2009)

no no no 

@din 

what r u saying , same thing happened to me yesterday : oh no i am getting scared


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

I just noticed it where to blame all those FF crashes now


----------



## poolsharktom (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey those snaps are taken from the technopark road only. both of the snaps are of the technopark road. but the first one is on the way to the technopark, and the second one is the way back from the technopark. 

I dont know whether there is a ghost or not. but many people experienced some strange incidents. 

One more fact is that, the place is infamous for the drug and liquor mafia related to the university campus. 

But logically, if there is a god the would be an evil. invisible forces are there in the nature, but i dont know if we can call them as ghosts.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 16, 2009)

poolsharktom said:


> Hey those snaps are taken from the technopark road only. both of the snaps are of the technopark road. but the first one is on the way to the technopark, and the second one is the way back from the technopark.
> 
> I dont know whether there is a ghost or not. but many people experienced some strange incidents.
> 
> ...




Hey thankx for the info !!

and can u ask some ghost to call me (or) just for a date , especially the  " girl ghost" cause i have a dream of dating the girl in here ghost stage !! that would be fun


----------



## poolsharktom (Feb 17, 2009)

> Hey thankx for the info !!
> 
> and can u ask some ghost to call me (or) just for a date , especially the " girl ghost" cause i have a dream of dating the girl in here ghost stage !! that would be fun


Fine, if you are really interested to date with a girl ghost, please come to this place. we can introduce you to some guys who is researching the paranormal activities in university college and show you the places where it reported.

If what we heard is true, you won't be disappointed. and please make sure that  you have enough balls for that !!!

[ Don't brag brother..and please don't take it too personal ]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ hey i am cool , remember one if we are killed or hurt by ghost then again we r turned in to ghost so no probs so i can take my revenge anyways 

[OFFTOPIC]
Any one seen the ghost any where , in the world 99% of them not seen the ghost so we should be truly proud to see it .

& one more thing if there is any ghost around there please ask it to turn his attack on the "BadGuys" who is hurting the real valentine's now ,, u know what i mean !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 18, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Hey thankx for the info !!
> 
> and can u ask some ghost to call me (or) just for a date , especially the  " girl ghost" *cause i have a dream of dating the girl in here ghost stage !!* that would be fun



Tere jaison ke liye hi Rakhi Sawant is duniya mein aayi hai jaa apni wish poori kar le.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ rakhi sawant ---> i am not lucky fellow 
i am unlucky one 

any way thankx man


----------

